# java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: com/borland/jbcl/layout/XYLa



## Gast (20. Jan 2005)

Hallo Leute, 
ich habe mit JBuilder ein Applet geschrieben, das das von Borland mitgelieferte Layout XYLayout benutzt. Das Applet startet auch, wenn ich es unter JBuilder ausführe. Wenn ich aber die miterzeugte html Datei mit Internet Explorer öffnen will, so bekomme ich in der Java-Konsole folgende Fehlermeldung:



> java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: com/borland/jbcl/layout/XYLayout
> at javaclient.JavaClient.<init>(JavaClient.java:35)
> at sun.reflect.NativeConstructorAccessorImpl.newInstance0(Native Method)
> at sun.reflect.NativeConstructorAccessorImpl.newInstance(Unknown Source)
> ...



Ich habe die Klassen, die sich in com/borland/jbcl/layout/XYLayout befinden, in den Klassenpfad eingebunden, aber trotzdem bekomme will es nicht funktionieren. Kann mir vielleicht jemand weiterhelfen?[/quote]


----------



## stev.glasow (20. Jan 2005)

Die muss mit in den AppletCodebase oder wie das heißt. Klor?


----------



## Guest (20. Jan 2005)

Meinst du etwa so:



> <applet
> codebase = "C:\Programme\Borland\JBuilder2005\lib"
> code     = "javaclient.JavaClient.class"
> name     = "TestApplet"
> ...



Das geht leider nicht denn, JavaClient.class befindet sich nicht im unter codebase angegebenen Pfad. Und daher kriege ich haufenweise andere Fehlermeldungen.


----------



## stev.glasow (20. Jan 2005)

mach mal:


> <applet
> codebase = "derPfadZuSeinemBinOrdner(der von der JavaClient.class du weißt was ich meine)"
> 
> code = "javaclient.JavaClient.class"
> ...



Die huhu.jar ist das Archiv die  XYLa enthält, du kannst mit auch mehren Archive angeben, die werden dann mit einem ; getrennt, musst mal testen.
...
Geht's jetzt?


----------



## Guest (20. Jan 2005)

Danke für den Tip mit archive. Das hat zwar funktioniert, aber nicht so wie du geschrieben hast.



> archive = "C:\Programme\Borland\JBuilder2005\lib\huhu.jar"



So bekomme ich Fehlermeldungen. Er meckert über "C", dass das kein richtiger Protokollname ist. Daher habe ich folgendes gemacht: ich habe zunächst die Jar-Datei, in der die Klasse XYLayout ist, in das Verzeichnis kopiert, wo sich meine Applet-Klasse befindet. Dann habe ich folgendes geschrieben:



> archive = "jbcl.jar"


----------



## stev.glasow (20. Jan 2005)

ok, danke für den Hinweis


----------



## DP (20. Jan 2005)

zur info: borland-bibliotheken dürfen nur bei einer rechtmäßig erworbenen jbuilder- (oder was auch immer) -lizenz eingesetzt und verteilt werden.

ansonsten kann man noch das null-layout nutzen, welches imho die gleichen fuktionen aufweist...


----------

